# Is this a real windscreen/canopy or a poor reproduction?



## 2banaviator (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi All

Perhaps you've seen this on eBay..... after close inspection of the photos, I'm having a hard time believing that this is an authentic windscreen and canopy (claimed elsewhere to be off a Spitfire). 

Aircraft Parts ORIGINAL WWII WINDSHIELD CANOPY FOR AIRPLANE | eBay 

Seems too flimsy to have ever been used on an aircraft. Looks like a model to me. Opinions?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 12, 2019)

fake


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2019)

Not a 'real' screen and canopy, and certainly _*not*_ from a Spitfire. Looks like a poorly produced movie prop roughly approximating a Spitfire canopy.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 12, 2019)

Looks like a prop from the movie Dunkirk


----------



## gumbyk (Nov 12, 2019)

The listing says that it could be a movie prop. 
It's definitely not off a real aircraft, not with acrylic pop-riveted in like that.


----------



## Deadeye18 (Nov 15, 2019)

Fake all day long.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2019)

A hood for suckers.


----------

